# Please Suggest Best IPS PANEL TV?



## shreeux (Jun 18, 2013)

I like to buy 32" TV in Singapore because of cost is less, my relatives are there..

My preference is 
1.IPS PANEL
2.To play Games through PC & PS3 also PS4 in future..
3.To play all formats like (.avi,.mp4,m4v,mkv,iso) through USB & Ex.harddisk in FullHd also 3D Movie 
4.All Connectivity and Terminals including WiFi and Lan
5.Budget below 60K, suggest 2 to 3 models
5.What about after sales service in india?
6.suggest is cheaper than india?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 24, 2013)

May I ask why IPS Panel only?
As I don't find them to be too good.
Anyways you can look out for Samsung 32F6400.
BTW in that budget you can even get a 40" TV


----------



## shreeux (Jun 29, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> May I ask why IPS Panel only?
> As I don't find them to be too good.
> Anyways you can look out for Samsung 32F6400.
> BTW in that budget you can even get a 40" TV



For True Color


----------



## Minion (Jun 30, 2013)

^^IPS doesn't mean true color it means wider viewing angle and less contrast ratio which VA panel have upper hand.
Philips 47PFL6008H/12 if you are getting it from singapore.
or 
get 
phlips 32PFL7977/V7 for 41k

Samsung 32f6400


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2013)

Minion said:


> ^^IPS doesn't mean true color it means wider viewing angle and less contrast ratio which VA panel have upper hand.
> Philips 47PFL6008H/12 if you are getting it from singapore.
> or
> get
> ...



Program was cancelled to singapore.
Now they are going to Bangkok with in a week...now i was confused which brand and model to select..

I searched websites all the brand in india and thailand sites prices are more different.
My budget is BELOW 20,000 THB(Thai Bhat)
suggest maximum higher end model, my preference in sony,lg,samsung & panasonic.
also suggest your opinion.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 2, 2013)

You will be able to get a 46" TV in that budget from there, most probably you will get Samsung 45F5100 in 20k THB


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> You will be able to get a 46" TV in that budget from there, most probably you will get Samsung 45F5100 in 20k THB



I think you are wrongly updated..
1 THB(Thai Bhat) = 1.92 Rs only..

I need 32 inch only 

Please suggest any websites (bangkok) complete price list of all leading brands (sony,lg,samsung)
that's why i calculate money (15000-20000 THB) = (28923.90-38565.20 RS) to rearrange it.

What about warranty? if anything happens?
Kindly advice..


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2013)

I know that conversion of THB into INR.
The cost of the TV sets over there is 40-50% less as compared to India.
So that is the reason I told you that you will be able to get Samsung 46F5100 in that budget.If you want 32" only then you can have a look at Samsung 32F6400.
Apart from that you won't get any warranty in India if you buy it from there.
I don't any particular website as such for bangkok but let me tell you that the price on website will be quite high as compared to local prices and you must know that there can be a lot of bargaining done over there on these items and also there is a lot of duplicacy in Thailand so be very sure from where you buy.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> I know that conversion of THB into INR.
> The cost of the TV sets over there is 40-50% less as compared to India.
> So that is the reason I told you that you will be able to get Samsung 46F5100 in that budget.If you want 32" only then you can have a look at Samsung 32F6400.
> Apart from that you won't get any warranty in India if you buy it from there.
> I don't any particular website as such for bangkok but let me tell you that the price on website will be quite high as compared to local prices and you must know that there can be a lot of bargaining done over there on these items and also there is a lot of duplicacy in Thailand so be very sure from where you buy.



I checked this specifications this is a active 3D not nice.
I searched some of the model in sony and lg link is given below, please suggest your opinion,which is the best go for...

check this link..
Compare LCD TVs : Choose your LCD TV : BRAVIA

LG Compare | LG Electronics IN

sugg


----------



## Minion (Jul 4, 2013)

look for lg lm6400.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 5, 2013)

sony,lg,samsung in that product which is the best life span and hard usage for long time... mostly i am using for watch all downloaded movies each file more 4 to 10gb and playing games through PC or in future console...


----------



## Minion (Jul 18, 2013)

Get something which ill supports NTFS file system.

Get something which ill supports NTFS file system.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 19, 2013)

hi
Finally i got KDL-32W674A for 14707 Bhat...

How to register the product in india, i try register sony.in there is no model no...

I called toll free no 1800 103 7799 they ask International Warranty, I received bill and vat refund bill only...

How to i get international warranty...


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2013)

Sony KDL 32W670 is available in India not 32W674 that's why you are unable to find model no.

Nice choice. How much does it cost you in rupees?


----------



## shreeux (Jul 19, 2013)

Cost about 28237 Rs.

How to claim international warranty?

I play some video files like .avi,.mp4,.mkv (file size is 2gb to 4gb) through 8gb & 16gb usb drive format is NTFS and FAT32..some times it will play..some times will not play screen goes black more than minutes, so i turn-off tv and turn-on will not display tv after i switch of main plug on and and properly work..

give any suggestions...


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 21, 2013)

You won't be able to get international warranty as Sony doesn't provide international warranty on the TV sets sold in Thailand.


----------



## Minion (Jul 21, 2013)

shreeux said:


> Cost about 28237 Rs.
> 
> How to claim international warranty?
> 
> ...



Format your USB drive with NTFS then try movies larger than 4gb.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 21, 2013)

OK,What about my problem, also .vob and divx files not supported that was insane for me, any solution...



Minion said:


> Format your USB drive with NTFS then try movies larger than 4gb.



I tried it will not work, iam already downloaded more movies 5GB T0 12GB movies mkv format, i contact toll free number they are not technically sound but they simply told more than 4GB will not play..i was confused..i am not awareness of this kind of problem also .Vob and Divx also unsupported..i attached one file please go through that mp4 file not support..please suggest why....also advice which type of file download....View attachment 11425View attachment 11426


----------



## Minion (Jul 22, 2013)

Mostly your tv will supports mp4,AVI.Try downloading file more than 4GB of size.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 22, 2013)

Minion said:


> Mostly your tv will supports mp4,AVI.Try downloading file more than 4GB of size.



I called service centre, they asking International warranty otherwise  they charge is 200+600=Rs.800. before i take some prety risk connect tv through internet i update the software it will take 45min, after that take USB to change format to NTFS,and then specifically select one video file 13gb mkv format,
"WoW"  it will play nicely done, before the update 4gb mkv file does not play tv will freezed before that i said problem, now problem is rectified..

ok, now I like to buy HDMI Cable, connect pc to tv, My pc Graphics card is (XFX AMD Radeon™ HD 6670) output is Hdmi and tv is Sony KDL 32W670...I searched internet more cables cables and different model is available. Please the suggest the best compatibility....

*products.xfxforce.com/en-us/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Radeon%E2%84%A2_HD_6670/HD-667X-CDFR


*www.sony.co.th/product/kdl-32w674a?site=hp_en_TH_i


----------



## Minion (Jul 22, 2013)

^Get any local HDMI cable.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 22, 2013)

Minion said:


> ^Get any local HDMI cable.



Confused once again, which one choose hdmi or hdmi with ethernet what was the difference...and 1.3 or 1.4 which is suitabe for me...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 23, 2013)

HDMI :: Manufacturer :: HDMI 1.4 :: HDMI Ethernet Channel


----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> HDMI :: Manufacturer :: HDMI 1.4 :: HDMI Ethernet Channel



Please suggest best model no and product name or give a link......


----------

